# Who has a 100% potty trained baby?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

My last 2 rescues I crate trained for their first year. Although I put the crates away after that, it has come in handy over the years when one had a major surgery and had to be crated for 8 weeks after that ... and he took to his crate like he'd still been using it all these years.

I also plan on crate training my new baby when I get him after the first of the year. I have never had a dog go potty inside the house, and do not like the idea of those potty pads. I'm not against anyone who uses them, it is just not my preference.

My rescues were both at 3 or 4 months when I got them, so the potty training went real smooth ... but they were both large breed dogs ... ergo, larger bladders. With Cita and Duke, I'd get up at 5:30, take them both outside. Fed them breakfast and then took them out again. Went to work, came home at noon to let them out again. Home at 5:00 and out they went. Then I'd take them out several times through the evening, and of course right before they went down for the night.

So, when crate training my new little one, how often do I start out taking him outside? Every hour? I am blessed to be able to work from home, so I can do this.

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Amber wasn't crate trained and it was so difficult! so, crate training is the way to go!

Roxy was crate trained and Milo is being crate trained. 

I got Roxy when she was about 12 weeks old(she was a rescue so don't know exact), I brought her out every 2 hrs for the first few weeks and gradually left it longer.

Milo was 10 weeks old when I got him and I started off bringing him out every hour(at night every 2 hrs) until he was 12 weeks old. He is 16 weeks old now and I bring him out every 2-3 hours during the day and he holds on from midnight until 7am every night :biggrin:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Amby, do you limit water intake late at night?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has a hamster bottle on his crate door just incase he does get thirsty during the night but I'm pretty sure he doesn't use it.

Amber and Roxy have access to a bowl of water at night but they rarely get out of their beds at night!

Before bed time they all have a drink of water - so I guess I don't limit water intake at night time.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just came across this article about crate training and thought I'd share ... very good info!

http://www.malteseonly.com/hbreak.html

HUGz! Jules


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I crate trained Boo & he did very well with outside potty.He was 100% outside pottytrained only until a few mths ago when he started using Hannahs pottypads to go pee sometimes. So I guess he's now trained to do both. I think crate training is the best way to train,if it's done right. I prefer outside potty too, but Hannah just won't co-operate,she prefers her pottypads. But she is getting better at going outside sometimes too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one potty trained to go on pee pad or outside and another to outside. Crate trained both of them.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Crate trained mine and he is doing great, unless it is raining. Then he uses the pee pad by the back door. He's really gotten into a great routine in both the morning (when my hubby takes him out) and in the evening (when I let him out). Greg likes to let him out into the "big yard" (all fenced in, but we don't trust the fence enough to leave him out there unattended) and let him run a few minutes. He does all his business and gets exercise besides. In the evenings I am the first one home so I let him out and his routine is to go into the small fenced in space and poop, come in and get a treat and then go out again and pee and get another treat. This is how we trained him (bribed him to poop and pee outside: treats immediately after, even while still in the yard when we were training him; now he knows he will get a treat after he comes in if he does 'his business'). It's worked very well. He just hates the rain and sometimes will deign to go out and poop on the deck (clinging to the edge under the rafters) but prefers not to stick his "delicate self" out into the rain. We keep a reuseable/washable pee pad by the back door and he uses that if it's raining.

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Neither of mine were or are crate trained, and they both pee outdoors so I don't know how helpful I'm going to be! LOL I would say mine are both 100% - they only ever have accidents if I am not home to let them out ... and even then, they will either do their business in the shower, or by the back door. Of course, they are adults now, when they were babies, that was a whole other story, but they did great with a routine.

I think so long as you pick your preferred method, stick to a routine and remain consistent, you are on the right track!

Routine, consistency & patience are key to successful training in my book!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Great!! Thanks for all the input guys!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a strong believer in crate training (I'm not a huge fan of exercise pen training, as it's a large area). When we got London at 12wks old, we figured out she didn't need to potty every 30min-1hr, so we didn't take her out quite that often. The key is 100% supervision while they are out of their crate. We spent the first week after getting London just trying to get her to potty outside every time, when in all actuality, she didn't need to relieve herself that often.

Preston came to us at 12wks also, and he has been a champ at potty training from day 1. He does go out more often than London did...At first I did take him out every 30min, plus every time he got out of his crate, everytime he woke from a nap, after every meal or large water intake, and after every playing session. He has always relieved himself outdoors right away (within 1-2 min), whereas with London I would have to limit her time to 5min when she was younger, and if she didn't go, back into the crate she went. Preston is FAR easier! 

Both of them still sleep in their crates at night, and go into their crates if we leave the house. No dog is 100% potty trained -- if they have to go, and you're not watching to let them out (or if they don't have access to a pee pad), they will eliminate in the house. Accidents happen. London still has accidents if we don't remember to take her out often enough.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is totally trained to p pads but I didn't crate her to do it. I did put her in her playpen when I couldn't watch her
which was lined with pads (for her to tear up..lol) until I knew I could trust her. She will be 4 yrs old in 3 wks.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Both of mine are 100% house trained. They both go outside. I crate trained Zoe. Jett I got when he was a bit over a year old and had terrible crate and separation anxiety. He would get so stressed he would urinate and defecate in the crate, all the while crying/screaming and throwing himself against the crate. So as you can imagine, I did not crate train him. LOL


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow Crystal. Sorry you had such a hard time with Jett. I hope my little boy isn't askeerd of a crate.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nah....as long as he's crated with his big sister Zoe anyway. LOL And there are times, like right now actually, that he's in the crate chewing on a toy while I'm on the computer. Of course the door is OPEN.  And his separation anxiety is now VERY minimal. Yep, we had our work cut out for us when I adopted him. SEVERE IBS that required emg. sub q. fluids once. I got smart after that and kept an infant medicine syringe dispenser and a bottle of unflavored Pedialyte around. Once we discovered Probiotics, it was smoooooth sailing. Yep, it was a lot of work, but he was soooooo worth it!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova is 100% potty trained on the pee pad. He wasn't so much crate trained as he was ex-pen trained. He would do anything to be with us, so it actually only took 2 weeks to fully train him b/c every time he peed, he got let out. And he somehow knew to go outside when we walked him too...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Chase and Ozzy are 100% trained. Never an accident in our home.
They sleep in crates at night and will go into their "bedrooms" during the day if they want to nap.
I did not crate train them during potty training if that is what you mean. I spent all day for maybe 3 days with the one being trained, never leaving my sight and sometimes hooked to my belt with the leash. Just made sure that every 15....20 minutes we went outside ( rewards in hand ) and praised for "results".
We rescued Jack at 1 year old and he was not trained so I had to do the same with him. He was older and got the hang of it right away. Never had an accident. Makes me sad talking about my baby. :smcry: I miss him.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

When I got Coconut she was kept in an xpen and used pads so when I got her I just kept doing the same thing. She was 100% housebroke I would say by 4 months old. She will be 2 in November and has never had an accident. I say she is the best baby ever because she has never chewed on anything or torn anything up.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki was crate trained for inside potty pads. Since I am home most of the time, I didn't have an x-pen, just the crate and a potty pad nearby. As soon as I put the potty pad in a place that worked for her, voila, she was trained. No accidents. Consistency is the key. Before Nikki, I used to think that crates were cruel, now I'm a big fan of them. Nikki still loves her crate, and she sleeps in it when I go out, or when she wants to be alone. We never close the crate door anymore. I would like to put it away, but she loves it too much!

I am very blessed because she has always been easy to train. She has almost never destroyed anything (the exception is the foam covers on my headphones!) because she's always had a chewie (beef tendon) to gnaw on.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 30 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824101


> Chase and Ozzy are 100% trained. Never an accident in our home.
> They sleep in crates at night and will go into their "bedrooms" during the day if they want to nap.
> I did not crate train them during potty training if that is what you mean. I spent all day for maybe 3 days with the one being trained, never leaving my sight and sometimes hooked to my belt with the leash. Just made sure that every 15....20 minutes we went outside ( rewards in hand ) and praised for "results".
> We rescued Jack at 1 year old and he was not trained so I had to do the same with him. He was older and got the hang of it right away. Never had an accident. Makes me sad talking about my baby. :smcry: I miss him.[/B]


 :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug: :heart: I honestly don't know how I would go on after the loss of one of my babies. I think of you both often.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 28 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823464


> Casanova is 100% potty trained on the pee pad. He wasn't so much crate trained as he was ex-pen trained. He would do anything to be with us, so it actually only took 2 weeks to fully train him b/c every time he peed, he got let out. And he somehow knew to go outside when we walked him too...[/B]


Princess re, This is very off topic, but what kind of products you use on your baby? How often do you brush her? Does she ever get taken to the groomers to have her clipped? Also, what about bathing? How often do you bath her? Also, how do you keep her face so white? 

Sorry, your baby is so well kept, I want to do the same with my babies. haha


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't crate train Ollie. But I was home full time at the time so I just took him out every half our to hour until I figured out how often he REALLY had to go and adjusted accordingly. He was confined to the kitchen (where I spent a lot of my time as well) during the days and was allowed in the livingroom at night to play for a short time. 

He caught on to potty training FAST--I'm sure this was because he was already pad trained by the breeder AND he was allowed to come and go from the breeder's house into her small, fenced yard via a doggie door and he hung out with malts of all ages all day and did this all day until we got him at 3 months old. So he had a great start already.

He is actually bell trained (I trained him)--we've got a bell hanging on our back door to our yard and he rings it with his nose when he needs to go out.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My little girl is 8 mos--we got her at 3 mos, started potty training to go OUTSIDE as soon as she came home. It took 10-12 days altogether, but I was able to stay home with her to accomplish this. I take her water up at 6:30 each night and she sleeps in her crate--stays dry all night til we let her out around 6:30 am (we take her out for the last time each night at 8pm). I don't use PP pads or papers as it is not for me--just my preference. She is able to go 7 hours during the day now without going outside to relieve herself. I hope to get her to the point where she can manage 8-9, which I think is do-able since she's already up to 7 nowadays.
Good luck with your little sweetie!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

lex is 100% potty trained. he was housebroken in 2 weeks but it took a lot of work and discipline on my part. i gated him in the kitchen area during the day and crated him during the night. i let him out only when i was home and whenever he had accidents, i just firmly said no, took him to the wee wee pad (inside the gate) and left him there. eventually he just got the hang of it. he still sleeps in his crate though (with the gate taken out) because he loves it


----------

